# gunners up discounts



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Does gunners up still offer HRC club member discounts?


----------



## ArtC (Feb 8, 2009)

Jim - yes they do, don't remeber the discount amount, but we're getting one to raffle at the HRC test.

Art


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

I believe it is a 10% discount to all HRC members if order from gunners up directly. Some places offer free shipping which can be a better discount then the 10%. You must shop wisely grasshopper! (said in my best Kung Fu voice)


----------

